# Breckenridge Rides



## vcyclist (Apr 18, 2005)

Will be in BR 07/17-23 for a week of riding everyday. Any favorite road rides up in that area?


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

vcyclist said:


> Will be in BR 07/17-23 for a week of riding everyday. Any favorite road rides up in that area?


I actually haven't done much riding in Breck itself (though there is a dope bike path that goes a long way {like ~10+ miles} if you're just looking to spin sometime), but there is this ride called the "Iron Triangle" nearby. It's 80 miles with ~8,000' of climbing. Still interested? I mean, it'll take a whole day, and a lot of food and drink. It's a 20-minute drive to Copper Mountain Ski Resort, and starts and ends there. You go from Copper on the bike path up and over Vail Pass, then down into and through Vail, then south through Minturn, over Battle Mountain, then over Tennessee Pass, through Leadville, north over Fremont Pass before an 11 mile descent back to Copper. I can give you roads and a topo layout if you want it. I did it about 3 weeks ago; got sunburned the first 3 hours, then snowed on for the last hour.


----------



## BreakawayClavicle (Jun 20, 2005)

JPrider14 is right about the Iorn Triangle (aka The Leadville loop), it's a great ride. As well as the recreation path. It goes from Breck to Frisco, then Frisco to Copper, Copper to Vail and beyond. It also loops around the Lake Dillion Resivoir. I am not farmiliar with any of the riding South or East of Breck. To the West, there are plenty of out and back rides from Vail, Avon, and Eagle. Even further west is the Glenwood Canyon Rec. path. The only other loop would be the Burns Loop (aka The Colorado River ride) which is as short as 82 miles if you park at the junction of Rt. 6 and Rt. 131 at Wolcott. The only downside is that there is a little section of hardpack gravel/dirt road. Also, check out www.vailvelo.com for some of the weekly group rides in and around the towns of Vail, Avon, and Edwards. Sorry I can't shed much light on what going on right in Breck.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Go south on Route 9*

South on Route 9 to Alma and turn around. It is about 40 miles. The shoulder is not that great, but drivers are pretty good. An early start is best - later in the day the big Winnebago's prowl the road. 

The loop around Dillon Res is not too shabby either. Take Swan Mtn Road off of Route 9 (north out of town) and go over to US 6 (this is part of the Triple Bypass). Climb Loveland Pass as far as you can.  and ride back down into Dillon. Take the bike path north around reservoir over the dam and head south again into Breckenridge. 

Again, earlier starts have less traffic.


----------



## TuneInTokyo (Jun 23, 2005)

Let me know if you are still looking for some rides, I'm a Breck resid. I can give you a few other ones to try...


----------



## Moose (Mar 5, 2004)

*I'm going to be riding quite a bit then*

I live in Breck, and will have a guest who is coming out specifically to ride that week (she's doing her first century the next weekend). We'll be riding to Vail & back, climbing Loveland & Ute passes, riding to Fairplay & back (over Hoosier pass - a spectacular climb) and doing the Leadville Loop one day. There is also an established training ride out of Frisco that goes on Tuesday evenings I'll probably be doing (sans guest).

PM me if you want to ride.


----------

